# Please pray *UPDATE



## MarissaFaith

Please pray, hope, wish or meditate with the thoughts of Austin being healthy. His Cystic Fibrosis test came back abnormal and has to go to the hospital for further testing on August 2nd.

I'm trying my hardest not to cry in front of him :cry:


----------



## Abby_

:hugs: I hope the next tests come back okay. Will be thinking of you. :flow:


----------



## beanzz

:hugs: hope these next tests come back normal x


----------



## Kim91x

Poor Austin :( hope the tests come back normal. Hugs xx


----------



## Mickey1994

Poor baby. I'll be thinking you you!


----------



## veganmama

hoping they come back normal <3


----------



## lovemybabaa

hope the next tests come back normal :flower:


----------



## X__Kimberly

Poor Austin. He is in my thoughts and prayers<3

Hopefully little man's tests come back fine


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Thinking of you and your little'un. Hope the tests come back negative :flower: Keep it together :hugs:


----------



## MUM0FTW0

So sorry to hear that,will be thinking of you...hope the tests come back normal and your little guy is just fine:cloud9:


----------



## 060509.x

Poor little man! Hope his next tests are normal! :flower:


----------



## rebeccalouise

thinking of you hun :hugs: I hope it all turns out okay.. I know how horrible it is waiting on important test results! :flow: x


----------



## JJandPix

I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope all other tests come back negative. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Jennaxo

bless him, hope the tests come back normal. Will be thinking of you both :flower:


----------



## MumToBe2012

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## lhancock90

I hope everything comes back okay :flower:


----------



## fl00b

awh bless him! praying that the results come back normal :hugs:


----------



## EloiseAndBump

MarissaFaith said:


> Please pray, hope, wish or meditate with the thoughts of Austin being healthy. His Cystic Fibrosis test came back abnormal and has to go to the hospital for further testing on August 2nd.
> 
> I'm trying my hardest not to cry in front of him :cry:

Hoping & wishing for little Austin , Thinking of you both :flower: 
xxx


----------



## kirsteen

Thinking of you and Austin <3 I hope everythings ok x


----------



## Babybbumbleb

So upset and sorry to hear this love :( I'm sure everything will be okay I'll keep you and little man in my prayers <3


----------



## mommie2be

Oh gosh, I'll be thinking of you & little austin! :flow:


----------



## vaniilla

I hope the test results come back normal :hugs: try not to worry until then, hospital's like to be on the side of caution :hugs:


----------



## mixedbeautyx

:hugs: thinking of the both of you, best wishes!


----------



## x__amour

Praying. :hugs:


----------



## MrsEngland

Will pray all is okay with your baby boy :flower:


----------



## lil_mama_415

prayers for u


----------



## tasha41

Hoping things will turn out okay, good luck Austin! <3

Praying for you & your family x


----------



## Babybbumbleb

Any news?


----------



## MarissaFaith

Babybbumbleb said:


> Any news?

No. We don't go to the children's hospital for the test until August 2nd. The specialist did call though. I have another appointment on October 24th to go over the results.. but if his test comes back saying he has the disease then the appoitment will change to sometime in August.

I read online some of the symptoms in babies and he doesn't seem to have any :thumbup: then again, sometimes they don't show symptoms. 

But my grandma was talking to me and she said i'd just have "a feeling" if he had it, or something was wrong & i don't have that feeling! :)


----------



## Babybbumbleb

Okay Hun, Im sure he will be fine! Keep us updated


----------



## JadeBaby75

:hugs:


----------



## MarissaFaith

He had his test done today - it was done at 10:30am, we just got home from the hospital, it's 1:00pm... the lab guy that was doing the test said to call at 3:00pm today and they should have the results!!!!!!!!!! fingers crossed it all comes back good


----------



## kirsteen

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## BabyWright

Fingers crossed :) xx


----------



## mixedbeautyx

fingers crossed!


----------



## ClairAye

Fingers crossed! :hugs:


----------



## Emma11511

:hugs:


----------



## MarissaFaith

THE DOCTOR CALLED ABOUT AN HOUR AGO!!!!!!!!!! HE DOES NOT HAVE CF :happydance: thank god, thank the universe - all our prayers & happy thoughts worked! I'm so relived you don't even understand! The dr said that to have CF the baby would have to score over 60 on the test - he scored a 10 which is VERY normal :cloud9: he is a carrier and all that means is that if he decides to have children with a women who is also a carrier that they have a chance of their child having it... but him being a carrier doesn't effect his health at all!


----------



## ClairAye

Yaaay! So glad he's okay! :hugs:


----------



## mum_erin

So glad to hear that!


----------



## 060509.x

:hugs: Glad he's okay!


----------



## wellsk

Sorry to kinda butt in, but I just wanted to say that I read your post about this a little while ago. And I'm so happy for you and your son that everything's okay :hugs:


----------



## BabyWright

Yay! That's brilliant news! So happy for you :) xx


----------



## Amber4

Fab news :flow:


----------



## bumblebeexo

Brilliant news! I saw this thread before, and was remembering to come back and check how things went! So glad to hear all is well! :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

really glad to hear the results came back good hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## tiffffx

fab news:hugs:


----------



## beanzz

So happy for you hun!


----------



## Linzi_x

i'm so glad that Austin is okay hun :) :flow:


----------



## lil_mama_415

yay glad hes all good


----------

